# Lawsuit Sets Up Chippewa Battle with State in Federal Court over Lands



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

*Judge Lawson Asked to Determine Meaning of 19th Century Treaties*

 February 05, 2006
By Dave Rogers

  Native Americans in mid-Michigan want their land back.

And now, with casino profits, they've got the big bucks to hire lawyers to fight centuries old land losses through treaties and other injustices.

The lawsuit is setting up a massive legal battle through most of this year in the Federal Building in Bay City.

Federal Judge David Lawson has set a status conference for April 17 at 10 a.m. in the Federal Building in Bay City in a suit by the Saginaw Chippewa Indian Tribe seeking to return six townships in Isabella County to reservation status.

The townships are Wise, Nottawa, Isabella, Denver and Deerfield and the northern half of Union and Chippewa townships........... http://www.mybaycity.com/scripts/Article_View.cfm?ArticleID=1036&NewspaperID=267


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

It may be racist, but it sure makes one understand why the term "Indian Giver" came into use.

That aside, the tribe has been getting ready for this for years -- if you have driven in the area I'm sure you've seen the signs posted on all the major roads entering the affected townships announcing that you are "Entering the Reservation".


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

:gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: :gaga: If you demand to be treated as an equal you should not request "special rights" Should I run around demanding certain privleges. Id be told to jump in a lake. Im tired of paying for things that happened a 100 years ago or better. Not my problem. Times are tough and we can not continue to give out free handouts, if you want more, well then work for it just like every other american. The only ones holding them back are themselves. If they want the land they should BUY IT. If I wanted it they wouldnt give it to me I would have to buy it why cant they. Because that is what we would have to do. Im tired of poor me. Buck up little campers because if you want sympothy you can find it in the dictionary between s#%t and syphalis. Ok ill get off my horse. I dont want to pick a fight it is just Im tired of paying the dues for something I had no control over. I just hope someday it can all be put to rest. 

Mykass


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

We bought our land from someone who bought the land from someone, who bought the land from someone, so I think they need to leave me the h&^^$$^ alone and go after the family of that original someone. I am thinking of starting a class action suit against them for the pain in my chest and heart conditions I have developed since they started all the lawsuit stuff. I have been in a constant state of worry since and it has affected my sleep and ability to be gainfully employed.


----------



## toothycritter (Dec 26, 2005)

they are wrecking our fishery and now they want everything else.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Frantz said:


> We bought our land from someone who bought the land from someone, who bought the land from someone, so I think they need to leave me the h&^^$$^ alone and go after the family of that original someone. I am thinking of starting a class action suit against them for the pain in my chest and heart conditions I have developed since they started all the lawsuit stuff. I have been in a constant state of worry since and it has affected my sleep and ability to be gainfully employed.


Hey...lemme know how it goes. Since that is the area I try and make a living selling real estate and....just had to have a quad bypass....ya know.....
:lol: 

It will be a mess in more ways than just land, they want to be a sovereign nation (free from state and federal laws). Wouldn't that be nice considering all the cash around for the vice of the day....


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I wonder how that would work. I mean they took back a lot of land as reservation, but left the people and their homes alone (from what i read here and there), such as Mt Pleasant. If my land becomes reservation land, and they become a sovereign nation, would I to then be exempt from state tax on this property (if they do not boot me)?

I mean originally, these people were boned on the whole deal, but live and learn. They ahve had over 100 years to figure this stuff out. 100 years to work to get the lawyers, and they are just now gettign aroudn to suing? There should be some sort of limitation on all this, I would think. But I am sure I am quite uninformed on all of it, just thinking out loud.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

It really is all too crazy to really anticipate all the ramifications of the outcome of this absurd attempt by the tribe. Who knows????

Attorneys gotta love all their cash to spend--ya know.....


----------

